# Windows installer problems



## Wild_Muppet (Apr 30, 2002)

The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed. This can occur if you are running Windows in safe mode, or if the Windows Installer is not correctly installed. Contact your support personnel for assistance.

I get this error everytime i try to install stuff or remove things.

I have tried to unregister the msiexec but it comes up with unspecified error. the same thing happens when i re-register it.

and nothing still works.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Which version of Windows are you using?


----------



## khybs (Aug 16, 2003)

I have the same problem and I'm running XP SP1. 
I got debugging output and it seems the installer can't connect to the server. I tried starting the service manually to no avail... here are the debug messages:

=== Verbose logging started: 8/15/2003 21:47:37 Build type: SHIP UNICODE 2.00.2600.1106 Calling process: C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiexec.exe ===
MSI (c) (FC:68): Resetting cached policy values
MSI (c) (FC:68): Machine policy value 'Debug' is 7
MSI (c) (FC:68): ******* RunEngine:
******* Product: C:\WINDOWS\Installer\WMEncoder.msi
******* Action: 
******* CommandLine: 
MSI (c) (FC:68): Machine policy value 'DisableUserInstalls' is 0
MSI (c) (FC:68): SOFTWARE RESTRICTION POLICY: Verifying package --> 'C:\WINDOWS\Installer\WMEncoder.msi' against software restriction policy
MSI (c) (FC:68): Note: 1: 2262 2: DigitalSignature 3: -2147287038 
MSI (c) (FC:68): SOFTWARE RESTRICTION POLICY: C:\WINDOWS\Installer\WMEncoder.msi is not digitally signed
MSI (c) (FC:68): SOFTWARE RESTRICTION POLICY: C:\WINDOWS\Installer\WMEncoder.msi is permitted to run at the 'unrestricted' authorization level.
MSI (c) (FC:68): Failed to connect to server. Error: 0x80040154

MSI (c) (FC:68): MainEngineThread is returning 1601
=== Verbose logging stopped: 8/15/2003 21:47:37 ===


and two 


=== Verbose logging started: 8/15/2003 22:10:08 Build type: SHIP UNICODE 2.00.2600.1106 Calling process: C:\DOCUME~1\KHYBER~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\pft4B.tmp\setup.exe ===
MSI (c) (68:E4): Resetting cached policy values
MSI (c) (68:E4): Machine policy value 'Debug' is 7
MSI (c) (68:E4): ******* RunEngine:
******* Product: C:\DOCUME~1\KHYBER~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\_is4D\isscript.msi
******* Action: 
******* CommandLine: REBOOT=ReallySuppress ADDLOCAL=All
MSI (c) (68:E4): Client-side and UI is none or basic: Running entire install on the server.
MSI (c) (68:E4): Grabbed execution mutex.
MSI (c) (68:E4): Failed to connect to server. Error: 0x80040154

MSI (c) (68:E4): Failed to connect to server.
MSI (c) (68:E4): MainEngineThread is returning 1601
=== Verbose logging stopped: 8/15/2003 22:10:08 ===

Does this shed more light? Can anyone help?


----------



## khybs (Aug 16, 2003)

ps, when the start the installer service manually, it seems to start up ok... in the services window though, it is set to manual startup and it was off when I first went to it, if that helps


----------



## khybs (Aug 16, 2003)

figured it out.. msiexec was not registered.. go here:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;315346


----------

